# August Goose season



## bluebill7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello all north dakota residents! Myself and 2 others 24, and 29 year old passionate male hunters will be coming through nodak on the 14th of august. We were discussing things with our film crew for the upcoming season and realized that there was a goose season that opened on the 15th. We figured we would put this messge up and see if there was anyone out there that would like to take us and our crew out. We will be coming direct from the dave smith decoy factory in oregan. If u do not have any decoys! No problem!!! At the time we will have 180 of the new ace dsds full body canadas. Along with dogs, trailer and all the other gear! Another added benifit would be that our entire 2 to 3 days of hunting together would all be filmed! We are all from calgary alberta and very experienced and easy to get along with hunters! If interested please PM with your location. And any other info or questions you have! Thanks for your time!


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

Is this August season a for sure? I have looked all over the ND game and fish website and cant see anything for this year!


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

It Opens on the 14th, just called out to Bismark yesterday and asked them


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

Did u ask if same limits and regs?


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

no i did not but i'm guessing they haven't changed any


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I talked to ND game and fish today and was told season opens Aug. 15th


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

So what date is it???!!!! Does anyone know for sure? Its less than a month away...people have jobs and need to plan ahead. Sorry to come off like a prick but man this is starting to get a little frustrating.


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

Fargo Scheels said the 15th...


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

after that qoute on the 15th i called them again this afternoon an i was told for the second time that it opens on the 14th.....


----------



## bowhunter09 (Jan 25, 2009)

CuppedAndComitted said:


> So what date is it???!!!! Does anyone know for sure? Its less than a month away...people have jobs and need to plan ahead. Sorry to come off like a prick but man this is starting to get a little frustrating.


If you want to know so bad call the DNR yourself, sorry but its your own responsibility to find out yourself :beer:


----------



## bowhunter09 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I thought this was easy to check but here ya go

1. Season Dates, Times, Open Areas
Open Area: Statewide
Opens: August 15 Closes: September 15 (Except in Missouri River Zone)
Daily Limit: 5
Possession Limit: 10
Shooting Hours: 30 minutes before sunrise to sunset

Missouri River Canada Goose Zone
Open Area: See map below
Opens: August 15 Closes: September 7
Daily Limit: 5
Possession Limit: 10
Shooting Hours: 30 minutes before sunrise to sunset


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the NDGF site is only showing 2009 for the early season (at least that's what I'm seeing).

I was pretty sure it was the 15th again but since it falls on a Sunday I guess I could see them opening up a day earlier.

I shot an email to someone at the NDGF and will post up what I get for a response.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys! I already looked over and over on the NDGF website as well and it looks like its all 09', just like Chris mentioned.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

As per the G&F web page, and after one quick call, the "tentative" date is August 15th for 2010. Non-residents may hunt the two SE counties of North Dakota without it counting towards their 14 days allocated for hunting waterfowl in North Dakota. Hunting elsewhere requires one to have the proper license or declaring the zones they will hunt. Also, remember to validate your license by registering for HIP. It is amazing what two minutes of reading and one quick 30 second call will do for you.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

After all this discussion I called out there for the 4th time today and they told me the 14th and they also said they would never start the season on a sunday.....that's coming from the people in bismark an also from a state warden


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Doug Leier (NDGF) said August 15th.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

well i guess no one knows yet....haha, i called ndgf today they said the 14th i then got ahold of Tim Falen from the southest part of the state and he said the 14th......i don't know, i told the ndgf what i've been reading on the internet forums and they said we wouldn't start a season on a sunday, so i said i can start shootin em a day ahead of everyone else? they jus laughed and said yup.....


----------



## bluebill7 (Jan 16, 2010)

wow quite the topic I started apparently.. lol .. I also called North Dakota Game and Fish. They also said the 15th of August. We have found what looks to be a great set of guys to hunt with thanks for all the PM's and offers. Hope everyone gets a chance to smash um on the 15th.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Also on NDGF website for 2010:

Early Canada Goose: August 15 - September 15 - Also requires a federal migratory bird hunting (duck) stamp for those older than age 16. Although Canada geese are not upland game they are included here because early Canada goose season regulations are contained in the small game hunting regulations.


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

where on the website did u see that at? All I found for 2010 was a Tentative dates under fall waterfowl regs. I dont get why they dont have a Final set dates for that early season when it is about 3 weeks away!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Under small game:

http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/small-game.html


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

.....


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

drakespanker12 said:


> After all this discussion I called out there for the 4th time today and they told me the 14th and they also said they would never start the season on a sunday.....that's coming from the people in bismark an also from a state warden


The day of the week makes no difference. When the early season started it was always on Sept. 1! And I do know it DID open on a sunday. Maybe if he "calls" the NDGF enough times they can find his hunting spot and nail him.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Spanker needs to chill out a little bit. Never seen someone freak out so much over one day of hunting. :beer:


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i'm not freaking out, everyones callin me out on it, and i'm pretty sure i know the difference between the words Fourteenth, and Fifteenth....


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

well after all my ranting on about the 14th i called out to some other number i grabbed off the NDGF website and called out there, it wasn't the office in Bismark, and the guy told me the 15th. I told him what Bismark had been telling me and they've been giving out false info. on the start date for the Early Goose Season. He said he would call the Bismark Main Office and correct them on the dates, hopefully when i call back in 3 days they still arn't tellin me the 14th....now i know


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

:rollin:


----------



## sniper37_47 (Feb 2, 2009)

drakespanker12 said:


> they just told me again today that the dates have NOT been posted on the website yet as soon as they do, you all will know that its the 14th of August. Have a great day late opener to all who disagree.


 :rollin: :beer: :rollin:


----------



## honkstopper (Dec 23, 2007)

drakespanker12 said:


> they just told me again today that the dates have NOT been posted on the website yet as soon as they do, you all will know that its the 14th of August. Have a great day late opener to all who disagree
> 
> correct me if i am wrong but doesnt the US Game and Fish determine the earliest ant state can open the season and they state that the earilest it can open I August 15th so as everyone stated doesnt matter what the day of the week is that is why it opend on friday two years ago and saturday last year good job arueing a point before you even understand all the facts :roll:
> States select their season and earliest season beginning and latest ending dates from within the frameworks (established by the USGF) which establish the maximum season length and bag limits.


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

SD is starting Aug 14th so I think that theory is out the window.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going off memory (which can fail me) but I thought it could be up to August 1st for as early as they can open. But obviously that's too early for many reasons.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I'm going off memory (which can fail me) but I thought it could be up to August 1st for as early as they can open. But obviously that's too early for many reasons.


You're right.....the Dept of Interior says Aug 1.NDGNF goes with Aug.15th.


----------



## gator_getter (Sep 7, 2008)

You would think an early goose season proclamation could be made public earlier than two weeks before the season.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

gator_getter said:


> You would think an early goose season proclamation could be made public earlier than two weeks before the season.


That would be too logical. :roll:


----------

